# DIY hanger alignment tool



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I've used the park dag-2 and have found it very useful. I't looks like one could be made with basic shop equipment. has anyone had any sucess making a derailuer hanger adjustment tool?
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Rear Derailleur Hanger Alignment


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The hardest thing about it that I could think of would be finding a bolt that would thread into the hanger. I've searched for them for a project and they are so rare that only one online store stocked them. You could use a derailleur bolt like pictured below, but it'd be hard to attach to an arm and still be able to turn.










Another thing that just crossed my mind would be using an old derailleur body (taking off the cage and spring system) and finding a way to attach a long arm to the threaded portion. You'd just use the 5mm hex key to thread it into your hanger. Just my .02


----------



## will8250 (Aug 25, 2003)

How about using a 10 or 12" adjustable wrench with a zip tie (or something) as a feeler/distance measurement tool? Then you don't have to worry about finding something to thread into the hanger. Wouldn't be as nice as being able to rotate the thing but seems like it would get you pretty darn close in terms of alignment.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> The hardest thing about it that I could think of would be finding a bolt that would thread into the hanger. I've searched for them for a project and they are so rare that only one online store stocked them. You could use a derailleur bolt like pictured below, but it'd be hard to attach to an arm and still be able to turn.


A front axle has the same pitch in many cases. You might even be able to thread the front axle into the derailleur bolt hole while mounted to the wheel. You can then use the wheel as leverage to tweak the hanger and when the 2 are parallel, you should be good to go. I think the pitch is 10x1. I was able to find a few at a local auto supplier but it wasn't easy to find. Taps and dies in this size/pitch are pretty common however.

Good luck.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

rear axle is 10x1


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I've also used the Park tool, and had the same thought about DIY'ing one - it's a pretty straightforward design. Still, after thinking about it for a while, I came to the conclusion that for as much time & trouble it'd take to make one that worked as well, the price of the Park tool IMHO was a bargain. Sure, it's not exactly cheap, but it's not a couple hundred dollars, either.

Even so, as often as I need to use one, I don't own one.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Not worth the hassle given the price of the park tools version. I bought one and it has been great.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

All you need to do is trace the outline of your derailleur hanger and right hand dropout onto a piece of cardboard, mirror image it and tape it to the left hand dropout so that the derailleur mounting hole is directly opposite the cutout's derailleur mounting hole. With it so far? Now screw a 10 * 1mm axle, 174mm (full length threading for track nuts) and use it as a lever to bend the hanger until it points straight at the correct spot on the left hand dropout.

Clear as mud? I just got a DAG.

- Joel


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Just thread a derailleur bolt it, stick a allen key in it, and a breaker bar (old handlebar) on the allen.


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

tomacropod said:


> All you need to do is trace the outline of your derailleur hanger and right hand dropout onto a piece of cardboard, mirror image it and tape it to the left hand dropout so that the derailleur mounting hole is directly opposite the cutout's derailleur mounting hole. With it so far? Now screw a 10 * 1mm axle, 174mm (full length threading for track nuts) and use it as a lever to bend the hanger until it points straight at the correct spot on the left hand dropout.
> 
> Clear as mud? I just got a DAG.
> 
> - Joel


That is pretty ingenious! The key would be to tape the cutout precisely to the left dropout.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I just take the rear wheel off of my other bike, remove the cassette and screw it into the hanger. Measure the parallelism between the wheels and adjust as needed.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Nm.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

car_nut said:


> I just take the rear wheel off of my other bike, remove the cassette and screw it into the hanger. Measure the parallelism between the wheels and adjust as needed.


That sounds like a pretty good trick...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I think even easier would be to get a square angle at the inside left drop-out to help align the plain axle you screw into the hanger. Once the axle is square with the drop-out, it's pretty much it. Unless the hanger has to be twisted too...


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

car_nut said:


> I just take the rear wheel off of my other bike, remove the cassette and screw it into the hanger. Measure the parallelism between the wheels and adjust as needed.


This is another ingenious way to straighten the derailleur hanger! :thumbsup: I've picked up 2 new ideas off of this thread in 2 days!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

The best part is that it justifies buying another bike if you only have one


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Or buying a second wheelset !


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

car_nut said:


> The best part is that it justifies buying another bike if you only have one


I like the way you think.



David C said:


> Or buying a second wheelset !


You too.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

tagged


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

car_nut said:


> The best part is that it justifies buying another bike if you only have one





David C said:


> Or buying a second wheelset !


basaahaaaa now thats funny!! :thumbsup:

I got one of these instead of the Park.. was on sale for $24 when I ordered my hope hubs.. NOT as good as the Park one but works... wouldn't spend the 40+ dollars on it at full price but it goes on sale a lot...

Wiggle | Cyclus Gear Hanger Alignment Tool Workshop Tools


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

... But what for the thru axle folks ?

I guess it's even easier then. Simply get an old solid rear axle (or M10x1 threaded rod) and thread into your hanger. Then with the wheel off, put in your rear axle and just make both axle parallel.


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

Just picked up the materials to make one from Home Depot this morning, <$10.00 I will post materials and pics, when I get it made.


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

David C said:


> ... But what for the thru axle folks ?
> 
> I guess it's even easier then. Simply get an old solid rear axle (or M10x1 threaded rod) and thread into your hanger. Then with the wheel off, put in your rear axle and just make both axle parallel.


Another great idea! :thumbsup: That's 3 new ways I picked up from this thread on straightening the derailleur hanger. Sorry, forum won't let me positive rep you anymore.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

this is my solution. its not a tool but a work around.


I used a sturdy 12 inch steel straight rule and a C clamp.

Clamped the ruler on a flat spot on the derailleur hanger.

Align the ruler with the cogs looking at the bike from the rear to the front. Align the vertical plane with the ruler at 9 o'clock and also the horizontal plane with the ruler at 12 o'clock). 

Purely eye balling it, it took about 5 adjustments bending the hanger with a crescent wrench. And she was good to go.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Shark said:


> Not worth the hassle given the price of the park tools version. I bought one and it has been great.


+1

It's already paid for itself.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

The DAG 2 is awesome. What I've found is that you're more likely to cure some bad shifting by aligning the derr rather than wasting time twisting the cable adjustment. The derr is far more likely to go wonky than you are to get significant cable stretch.


----------



## Druman (Jun 29, 2007)

Found a 10M x 1.0 bolt at my local hardware store, a couple of collars, nylon washers, 20-1/4 threaded rod and nuts, and aluminum tubular square stock. Cost is about $15, and should work as a decent alignment tool. I'll post a picture when its assembled. I really like to buy tools, but considering i have one bike, investing $70 bucks for a tool which is used infrequently doesn't make sense since.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Not perfect, but it works. I used to do alignments with a heavy gauge straight rule, a c clamp, and a crescent wrench for the adjustment.

But when I started doing it as part of the tune up package I do for other people with bad shifting issues, this was a great deal wiggle.com | LifeLine Derailleur Hanger Alignment Tool | Workshop Tools


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

Here is a pic of my DIY version. I've used the shop tools... Honestly, mine is faster and more accurate using a tape measure than the Park with the rod..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost 😂 (Apr 3, 2018)

Going to make one saturday!


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I've finally given in and bought the Dag 2.2. The diy version looks nice though!


----------



## Matfam (May 6, 2012)

I’m still using my DIY version. Works great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

